# 65-70 impala PICTURES



## 416impala

POST PICS if anybody has any bagged.


----------



## impalazz

ttt


----------



## xSSive

what you up to now Rob?


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

THIS PIC IS BEFORE THE REAR GOT REDONE.


----------



## impalazz

nice


----------



## elitdogg

pretty. i would love to see some also havent seen many imps bagged


----------



## low65

http://s429.photobucket.com/albums/qq20/LO...nt=DSCN0442.jpg


----------



## low65

my 65 bagged


----------



## low65

my 65 all the way up bagged


----------



## low65

still have a lot of work before i finish my 65 but this is were im at,when i boutght this car i had to dig it out the ground original rims buried,cut bushes and one tree knocked down part of a fence and finally got it out of a back yard sitting since 95.


----------



## badcayne

here is a 70 i did for a homie of mine.

setup consists of SMC 3/8 valves,3/8 hose,two 5gal tanks, a Firestone heavy duty compresor,10 switch box, firestone 255c bags all around. Hose,8port tank,pressure switch,switch box,and rear cups came from Kevin at AAC.


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Aug 26 2008, 01:55 AM~11439489
> *here is a 70 i did for a homie of mine.
> 
> setup consists of SMC 3/8 valves,3/8 hose,two 5gal tanks, a Firestone heavy duty compresor,10 switch box, firestone 255c bags all around. Hose,8port tank,pressure switch,switch box,and rear cups came from Kevin at AAC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## nyccustomizer

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Aug 18 2008, 11:58 AM~11372538
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS PIC IS BEFORE THE REAR GOT REDONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I really like this one. Looks great.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Aug 18 2008, 11:58 AM~11372538
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS PIC IS BEFORE THE REAR GOT REDONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


big pimp'n


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

JOHNNIE65 FROM BLVD KNIGHTS IS BAGGED, AND CLEAN. I'M BOUTT O BAG MY 65

PHATZ YOU GOT A KIT FOR ONE?????


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Sep 4 2008, 08:13 PM~11520851
> *JOHNNIE65 FROM BLVD KNIGHTS IS BAGGED, AND CLEAN.  I'M BOUTT O BAG MY 65
> 
> PHATZ YOU GOT A KIT FOR ONE?????
> *


They do
http://www.airassisted.com/product_info.ph...roducts_id=1171
http://www.airassisted.com/product_info.ph...products_id=633
http://www.airassisted.com/product_info.ph...products_id=634


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Sep 6 2008, 12:27 PM~11534317
> *They do
> http://www.airassisted.com/product_info.ph...roducts_id=1171
> http://www.airassisted.com/product_info.ph...products_id=633
> http://www.airassisted.com/product_info.ph...products_id=634
> *



   


FBI had a kit for $1000 for members, its for 58-64 but i called and they said they could do the same price, all they had to do was change the brackets to fit on a 65

http://www.fbirides.com/product.asp?idno=272221


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE




----------



## gamblecustoms

hey phatz,
What kind of pics you need? certain parts or exterior shots? locked up layed out? I'll try and load some up when I get home. Just let me know
Gamble


----------



## impalazz

ttt


----------



## abescustoms

*before pic 3 years ago*










*after.. last week*








































































































pretty much done minor details clean it up

















*before*








*after custom made 300 amp alt and custom brackets*


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## 65chevyridah




----------



## impalazz

ttt


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE




----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Sep 24 2008, 06:08 PM~11690199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


perfect fit for a low rod :thumbsup:


----------



## impalazz

ttt


----------



## jrock66

my 69


----------



## badcayne

did you buy that from Jesse James?


----------



## jrock66

Not directly from him, but its the one he built for Monster Garage.


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by jrock66_@Dec 2 2008, 04:40 PM~12314203
> *Not directly from him, but its the one he built for Monster Garage.
> *


  I remember that episode. That thing sits nice!


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER

any tips for installing on a 65 SS ?????


----------



## Ren

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Aug 18 2008, 11:58 AM~11372538
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS PIC IS BEFORE THE REAR GOT REDONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

THANKS REN! IMPALAS! AND THAT IS WITHOUT SKIRTS.....


----------



## Ren

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Mar 16 2009, 04:12 PM~13297532
> *THANKS REN! IMPALAS! AND THAT IS WITHOUT SKIRTS.....
> *



Thinkin about baggin the 5


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

DO IT TO IT!

NOT THAT HARD... JUST A FEW SPOTS TO TRIM.


----------

